# Cost and Quality of interior Paint



## damianbarb (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm in the process of relocating to Rome and have some minor decoration to do on my newly build apartment. Could somebody give me some indication of the cost and quality of paint in Italy. It's a pretty standard construction so I'm just looking for the Italian equivilent of Dulux.

If you could point me give me some prices for a tin or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Off the top of my I don't know the prices. But the quality ranges from very basic white wash intended to be redone every year to much better stuff. The price range is also fairly wide.

I think OBI has an online website you can download catalogs from.

OBI Italia - Homepage

Look around that.


----------

